# Shrimp in the drum



## cowgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

I got to try some Sweet Heat Pear Pepper sauce that a smoking friend in the Netherlands named Phubar sent to me not long ago. It was great! 
Also made some bacon wrapped and Raspberry Jalapeno sauce shrimp with the sauce Beer-B-Q sent. Also great! (Thanks again. :))

Phubar's Sweet Heat Pear Pepper sauce...



I smoked the shrimp in my drum with some olive wood...




The Raspberry Jalapeno shrimp, Sweet Heat Pear Pepper shrimp (on the skewers) and the bacon wrapped olive smoked shrimp. 




The Sweet Heat Pear Pepper sauced shrimp...



The Raspberry Jalapeno sauced shrimp..







Loved both sauces...they were so tasty! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

They Look Great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Did you say in one post that you Grow Your Own Shrimp?

How do you do that?


----------



## fire it up (Nov 24, 2009)

Love the look the olive wood gave those shrimp.
How would you describe the flavor of olive wood?  

Maybe buy some dried shrimp and put them in the ground and water?
Wonder what kind of growing conditions are best for a shrimp tree?


----------



## morkdach (Nov 24, 2009)

good looken shrimp there Jeanie thanks for the qview and ideas


----------



## bassman (Nov 24, 2009)

Those look outstanding, Jeanie!  Seems like I never think to do shrimp.  Got a bag of the extra large in the freezer so maybe do some for Thanksgiving.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 24, 2009)

Holy Cowgirl!!!!!!!!!! I bet no one has asked you this before but would you marry me???????

I gotta say you really get outside the box with your stuff and its very impressive..

BTW Shrimp trees grow best in Tropical areas of New Guniea. They like plenty of light on the south side of a hill next to a bluff.


----------



## patcap (Nov 24, 2009)

That looks GREAT!!  Living on the gulf coast, shrimp is a staple of my diet, yet I seldom put them on the pit.  Hmmmmmmm, maybe soon!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 24, 2009)

Those are some mighty fine looking shrimp for sure there Jeanie, But from you we know it will be very tasty and beuitfully photographed. And yes she does raise her own shrimp their fresh water I believe. Thanks again


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 24, 2009)

Those look wonderful.  Have to try those for my next party!


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 24, 2009)

nice....

 I like how you left the heads on some of the shrimp.


----------



## pignit (Nov 24, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

Shrimp Trees... _*ROFLMAO!!!*_


----------



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

Top notch shrimp....


----------



## treegje (Nov 24, 2009)

they look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





are they of your own breeding ?I saw them once in another posts


----------



## phreak (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks great as always!  I hope you're compiling these pics and recipes for a book.

Is there a difference in taste/texture between saltwater and freshwater shrimp?


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 25, 2009)

Yum...............................................  .....


----------



## taterdavid (Nov 25, 2009)

i gotta say i am curious of your shrimp growing process and equipt.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 25, 2009)

Outstanding as usual Jeanie.







cause they're well deserved with all of your posts.

One question, when you cut down the shrimp tree, can that wood be used to smoke with?  I didn't see it listed on the sticky of smoking woods.  LOL


----------



## nate_46 (Nov 25, 2009)

Great looking shrimp.  How long and at what temp did you smoke them at?

Once again you out did yourself...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks everybody!  Not sure why I didn't get back to this post.... I blame it on deer season. lol

Here's how I raise the shrimp... http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...wn-shrimp.html

They are tasty buggers.


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 28, 2009)

The shrimp look tasty. You sure know how to dress that plate up too!


----------

